
More than half of students chasing dying careers, report warns - joeyespo
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-24/next-generation-chasing-dying-careers/6720528
======
lindseya
"44 percent of jobs will be automated in the next 10 years."

These kinds of scare tactic statistics are what make people afraid of
automation and robotics. There were similar concerns when computers were
brought into offices (i.e. that people's jobs would be replaced). Yes,
people's jobs WERE replaced, but many new jobs were created.

Article with more info on this topic:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/538401/who-
wil...](http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/538401/who-will-own-the-
robots/) "Many economists see little convincing evidence that advances in
technology will be responsible for a net decrease in the number of jobs, or
that what we’re undergoing is any different from earlier transitions when
technology destroyed some jobs but improved employment opportunities over
time."

------
aruggirello
I'd really like to know exactly which careers were supposed to be dying in
this report.

